# First Active esavings



## PMI (11 Jan 2010)

I have a lump sump sum un a First Active esavings account for some time.  Over the months the intrest paid has been dwindling from what was a very attractive rate to what is now miserable.
I want to close this account and I cannot find any way on the esavings site to do so.  
I have been on to some people on a so called customer line but they dont seem to be able to help me.
Is there anybody out there who had a similar experience.


----------



## elcato (11 Jan 2010)

I have a UB one which is the same. I plan on closing at the start of next month by just transferring the lot out online to a current account and then going in to a branch and getting a cheque for the lot. I am going to send a letter to the nearest branch by hand, addressed to the manager asking for it to be closed.


----------



## PMI (11 Jan 2010)

That sounds like a plan. Thanks a lot.


----------



## triona (11 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I closed my account by writing to them and requesting they close my account and send me a cheque with the balance. I received the cheque within about 2 weeks.

Triona


----------



## PMI (11 Jan 2010)

Thanks Triona.  My problem is, to where do I write?.  Customer Services were directing to RBOS in Leeds.


----------



## Darando (11 Jan 2010)

What I did was transfer out all the funds to another account (wherever you wish to deposit it with a higher rate such as Halifax/AIB) and just left 1 cent in it. Saved me the hassle off ringing/visiting branch etc..


----------



## PMI (11 Jan 2010)

BTW.  The present recommendations in "Best Buy" are INBS and Halifax,  Would it be better to stick with the main banks (excl. Anglo) with all the possible changes ahead.


----------



## askU (11 Jan 2010)

Interest rate is 1.25% for eSavings Account:
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed] [broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (11 Jan 2010)

PMI said:


> BTW.  The present recommendations in "Best Buy" are INBS and Halifax,  Would it be better to stick with the main banks (excl. Anglo) with all the possible changes ahead.



There is no major reason to choose Anglo over the other options.


----------



## cavanMan (11 Jan 2010)

yeah i had this account too and im closing it!!

since its an online account you can setup up new payee and transfer the money to your current account with what ever bank your with.

UB have a new 1 year fixed at 3.35% which is not bad, and the fact its a pretty secure bank.


----------



## iggy (11 Jan 2010)

Hi PMI,
Coincidental that you should post your query today as I am just after getting my First Active esavers plus account closed today after over a month!
The procedure is that you send them a signed written request that you want to close the account....simple enough you would think.
You can only electronically transfer 13k per day so I had a lot more than this and wanted it in one lump.
I sent off my letter and to cut a very long story short ( 4 letters and numerous phonecalls) my cheque arrived today over 5 weeks after requesting it.
I would advise you to register the letter to avoid it `going missing`.
Luckily I did not need the money quickly as I was just transferring it to another bank with better interest (Nationwide UK , Irl).
Anyway the address to send your request to is;
First Active/ Ulster Bank
Care Team
Belfast CSC
Danesfort
Stranmillis Road
Belfast BT9 5UB.


----------



## PMI (11 Jan 2010)

Thanks very much Iggy.  Seems a lot of us are of the same mind.


----------



## jacobean (11 Jan 2010)

In order to transfer your money out if you don't have an external account set up you will need to order an online bank card plus a card reader in order to do so.

Takes a few days, you get the bank card, then a code, then the card reader.

When I decided to move my money I rang their customer service to find out how to tranfer money from my esavings plus account - they said I had to give notice by writing to an office in Belfast. I got the impression from the guy I was speaking with that he didn't really know what he was talking about, said my account no. was the no. of another customer and didn't know where the branches were in Dublin! So I checked online and discovered the other option of setting up an external account to transfer to.

My account seems to be still open in spite of the fact that i've a 0.00 balance.


----------



## elcato (12 Jan 2010)

> You can only electronically transfer 13k per day


This is worrying. There is a limit on moving out sp they get a max return once you start ?


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2010)

The T&C's that UB attach to their savings products continues to shock me by the day the more I learn about them. 

The Financial Regulator should be stopping some of the T&C's closure conditions mentioned above. They should be utterly unacceptable.


----------

